# Worldmark private party questions



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

I see a lot of worldmark timeshares for sale on eBay and other places like here. 

My question is when it lists the location of the worldmark timeshare that is for sale is that the only location it can be used at or is that the place it was purchased?

Question 2. You can still use the timeshare at any worldmark locations is that correct?

Question 3.  When talking at the sales office they mention buying a resale you won't get bonus time or access to the newer restorts and no this puzzled me but can't book just a couple nights at a time you have to do a full week.  

And various other things to do with RCI.  

Sorry for the super long first post.   Thanks and really enjoy reading the forum here.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 25, 2010)

"My question is when it lists the location of the worldmark timeshare that is for sale is that the only location it can be used at or is that the place it was purchased?

Question 2. You can still use the timeshare at any worldmark locations is that correct?

Question 3. When talking at the sales office they mention buying a resale you won't get bonus time or access to the newer restorts and no this puzzled me but can't book just a couple nights at a time you have to do a full week."

First of all, you should spend lots of time reading up about Worlmark at www.wmowners.com; a forum for and by Worldmark owners who can provide unbiased advise based on their experiences.  


Questions 1 and 2:  WM is a points based timeshare that can be used at any resort.  You don't buy a location.  Ebay requires the location be included which just confuses everybody.  You use your credits to reserve at any resort that's available.  Their are booking rules and limitations due to high demand so you will want to do a lot of research to make sure this matches your lifestyle.

Question 3:  You were lied to by the sales person.  All "premier" accounts have access to bonus time and all WM resorts just as any other owner.  There were a few standard accounts sold at the very beginning but I have never seen those come up for sale and it's not really an issue.  Resale does not have access to Travelshare which is a worthless (in my opinion) developer add on that can be taken away at their whim.   All of the 'benefits' can be done by non-Travelshare owners at less cost without the many thousands of dollars needed to buy from the developer.  

Also, Worldmark trades through both RCI and Interval International so you are not limited to RCI for exchanging.  

There's lots to learn before you buy.  The best source for information on how to use Worldmark to it's fullest is at www.wmowners.com

Sue


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! I found a lot of it a couple threads down sorry.  

Is it really as it seems that you can get 150,000 annual for 800-1000 or less what or why to people sell them so cheap I feel like there has to be a catch. Probably the fees on a ongoing basis.  

All I can say is my poor parents 12,000 for 20k my god they bought a lot of BS

I see closing cost on a lot of the listing her I assume that's plus the 150-195 that WM charges


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> . . . but can't book just a couple nights at a time you have to do a full week.
> 
> Sorry for the super long first post.   Thanks and really enjoy reading the forum here.



You can book WordMark stays as short 1 night.  The restriction is that if you make a reservation more than 90 days before your check in date you need to book at least a full week.  That can be at a single resort or multiple resorts.  If it is within 90 days of check in that restriction does not apply, you can book as few nights as you wish.

There is also a restriction that you cannot book a Friday or Saturday night as a single reservation.  If both days are available you need to book both if you are only booking 2 nights.

You can download the WorldMark Owned Ed manual from the WorldMark web site at https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/.  Click on the Owner Education link on the left side.  The manual contains the guidelines and covers many of the rules.


Edited to add - You were posting at the same time as I was - 150,000 points for $800 to $1,000 is most likely a Wyndham account, not WorldMark.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2010)

It's not just Worldmark - right now MOST timeshares are selling for 0-10% of original retail because of the economy.  There are over 300 timeshares listed on ebay for 0-$100, most with no bids - many people can't even give away their timeshares!

*If you are doing research to help your parents sell their points, be sure to let them know not to list them with someone who charges a large upfront fee - even if they say they have a buyer lined up - that's always a scam!*


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

No I really want one.  I was about to take over payments on a couple 6k's to make a 12k both had balances of 6-7k.  

Glad I didn't!  

I just got back from disneyland and spent about 12k bulk for lodging.  

My job gives me 34 days year for vacation so this seems to make sense to me? 

You can sell weeks that you don't use to right and just buy a guest voucher I guess.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2010)

You can make reservations with your Wyndham points and rent them, but the rental market isn't very strong because of the economy.  I wouldn't buy more points that you can use.


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

What would you say the avg. Per night is as a whole to help calculate points needed for vacation plus local stay.  We are an hour away from depoe bay and central Oregon.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2010)

It completely depends on when and where you want to go.  There is a points chart somewhere, and I'm sure an owner will post it for you.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> I see a lot of worldmark timeshares for sale on eBay and other places like here.
> 
> My question is when it lists the location of the worldmark timeshare that is for sale is that the only location it can be used at or is that the place it was purchased?
> 
> ...





mobboss said:


> Thank you so much! I found a lot of it a couple threads down sorry.
> 
> Is it really as it seems that you can get 150,000 annual for 800-1000 or less what or why to people sell them so cheap I feel like there has to be a catch. Probably the fees on a ongoing basis.
> 
> ...





mobboss said:


> No I really want one.  I was about to take over payments on a couple 6k's to make a 12k both had balances of 6-7k.
> 
> Glad I didn't!
> 
> ...




Are you interested in buying Worldmark (sold by Trendwest, which is now called "Worldmark by Wyndham") or Wyndham (formerly Fairfield, now known as Wyndham Vacation Resorts)?

They are 2 different systems with 2 completely different sets of resorts, governing documents, operating procedures, and owner web sites. The site for WM owners is WMOwners.com. I am sure WVR owners will chime in with the WVR site.

The market price for WM is about 50 cents per point. The market price for WVR is the ones you see for 150K for less than $1000. 10000 WM points can book a 2 bedroom in high season. Not sure what the WVR points translate into - I think you need over 100K for high season advance bookings.

WM has higher initial purchase price, less Maintenance Fees. WVR has lower initial costs, higher MF. WVR also charges more fees, and has more restrictions. WM is a better trader.


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that puts a twist on things now doesn't it.  Thanks I guess I'll go back and look again.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> What would you say the avg. Per night is as a whole to help calculate points needed for vacation plus local stay.  We are an hour away from depoe bay and central Oregon.



Depoe Bay 2BRs are 10K points per week in high season and 5K in low season. Other resorts vary. Points are listed in each resort's descriptions in the following Resort Gallery:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

So this http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/ViewPost.aspx?ResortGUID=&ListingGUID=89737a12-2abc-4ee2-bdb8-81bcb060984f is the old ones huh? It all different places to stay I assume. Or should I say you don't have access to all wm properties.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> What would you say the avg. Per night is as a whole to help calculate points needed for vacation plus local stay.  We are an hour away from depoe bay and central Oregon.



P.S. In general, if you live in Oregon, you should buy WM, which has much more resorts in the West, especially the Pacific Northwest. WVR resorts are mainly concentrated in the East and Midwest.


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

The prices on WM are a lot higher.  That's why when I looked at all those points I thought I hit a hidden gem lol.  It takes a lot more points to stay in those resorts.  

It looks like from there site wvr points can be used with wm locations.  At least they pull up in the same list but I don't have a login to check if that's true.  

My bubble got popped a little.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> So this http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/ViewPost.aspx?ResortGUID=&ListingGUID=89737a12-2abc-4ee2-bdb8-81bcb060984f is the old ones huh? It all different places to stay I assume. Or should I say you don't have access to all wm properties.




That is a WVR (formerly Fairfield). 

The difference is not old vs new, but Wyndham buying Fairfield, and Trendwest at different times, and changing their names both to Wyndham, confusing people (some say that is intentional).

Note that what *Wyndham bought*, in relation to Worldmark, was *Trendwest, NOT WM*. WM belongs to WM owners. WWW.WMOWNERS.COM has more details.

While WVR has home resorts, WM does not and is purely point-based. Any WM points can give you access to any WM resort.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

mobboss said:


> The prices on WM are a lot higher.  That's why when I looked at all those points I thought I hit a hidden gem lol.  It takes a lot more points to stay in those resorts.
> 
> It looks like from there site wvr points can be used with wm locations.  At least they pull up in the same list but I don't have a login to check if that's true.
> 
> My bubble got popped a little.




As a WM owner, I am biased. But many WM owners do think that WM is a gem   . For one thing, WM MFs are a real bargain compared to other timeshares, yet provides good quality resorts. Again, you need to read the info on www.wmowners.com. 

WM and WVR have an exchange agreement that provides about 2 units each from about 15 resorts from the other system, for all the hundreds of thousands of each system's owners, so that Wyndham can put dots on the maps for the systems. If you want WM resorts, buy WM. If you want WVR resorts, buy WVR.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

P.S. MF for one week in a 2BR at WM Depoe Bay is $585 for high season, $364 for low season. See

WM MF Schedule


----------



## mobboss (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand what you just said sorry.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2010)

LLW said:


> P.S. MF for one week in a 2BR at WM Depoe Bay is $585 for high season, $364 for low season. See
> 
> WM MF Schedule



She said - The yearly maintenance fee for one week in a 2 bedroom unit at Depoe Bay is $585 for the high demand season, and $364 for the low demand season.

And then she posted a link for you to look at.


----------



## LLW (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, Denise.  

Yes, if you click on the link that I provided above for WM resorts, and click on Depoe Bay, you will see that high season at Depoe Bay costs 10K, mid-season 7K, and low season, 5K. And if you click on the link that I provided for MF above, you will see that the MF for 10K points is $585, and for 5K points $364. Points for other central Oregon resorts are the same. Points for other resorts may be different - you need to look at both the Resort Gallery and the MF Schedule to determine the MF for any WM resort.

These would be equivalent to the $800-$1200 MF for most other timeshares, where the MF is usually the same for both high and low season.

At WM you can choose high season one year, low season the next; a 3 bedroom one year, and a studio the next; do Depoe Bay (a gem in the WM system) one year, and exchange into a Marriott the next; stay 1 week one year, 3 nights the next, and 3 weeks the year following. All WM owners have the same right to access all WM resorts (there is no home resort); and WM is a great trader in both II and RCI. The more savvy you are in using the system, the happier you would be with your WM ownership. Most members of www.wmowners.com are WM enthusiasts because they are very happy with their WM ownership.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2010)

LLW said:


> .. . you need to look at both the Resort Gallery and the MF Schedule to determine the MF for any WM resort.



WorldMark maintenance fees are not based on any individual WorldMark resort.  WorldMark maintenance fees are based strictly on the number of credits (points) you own.  You do not need to know anything other than the number of credits (points) in a WorldMark account to determine the maintenance fees for that account.  To refer to WorldMark maintenance fees for a specific WorldMark resort is wrong and misleading.


----------



## cruisin (Jul 26, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> WorldMark maintenance fees are not based on any individual WorldMark resort.  WorldMark maintenance fees are based strictly on the number of credits (points) you own.  You do not need to know anything other than the number of credits (points) in a WorldMark account to determine the maintenance fees for that account.  To refer to WorldMark maintenance fees for a specific WorldMark resort is wrong and misleading.




I think LLW is just trying to help this person with the approximate cost of a unit they would book out of their account based upon their maintenance fees. It will vary depending on the size of the owners account, but she gives a pretty close approximation. It is valuable for looking at the cost of owning worldmark. If I book a 2 bedroom week in Anaheim, it is 16,500 credits, I can figure my maintenence fees on 16,500 credits to determine the cost to me for booking that room.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, LLW was answering this question:



> What would you say the avg. Per night is as a whole to help calculate points needed for vacation plus local stay. We are an hour away from depoe bay and central Oregon.



And in that context, the way she answered it made sense.


----------



## mobboss (Jul 26, 2010)

Man you people rock.  I'm am over my head a little but getting close.   Thank you all so much. Been on this forum all day!


----------



## LLW (Jul 26, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> WorldMark maintenance fees are not based on any individual WorldMark resort.  WorldMark maintenance fees are based strictly on the number of credits (points) you own.  You do not need to know anything other than the number of credits (points) in a WorldMark account to determine the maintenance fees for that account.  To refer to WorldMark maintenance fees for a specific WorldMark resort is wrong and misleading.




WM MFs are made up of 2 components: a fixed $142.57 (currently) portion for the account, and a variable portion strictly based on points (called credits by WM). If you only want to go to a 2BR at Depoe Bay for one week every July, and nowhere else, you would keep your account at 10K credits, and would pay a MF of $585 annually. If you only want to go to Depoe Bay every year in early December, you would keep a 5K account, and pay a MF of $364 annually.

On the other hand, if you only want to go to Anaheim (_the_ resort built recently by Wyndham, not the older one established by Trendwest) for one week every year, any time of the year, and nowhere else, and need a 2BR, you would need to keep an account of 16,500 credits, and pay an annual MF of $916. If you want to use only the older Anaheim resort for one week every year, and no other resort, you would keep a 10K account, and pay an annual MF of $585.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2010)

I repeat, WorldMark maintenance dues are not tied to any particular resort.  To imply otherwise is very wrong.  When you look at a maintenance dues schedule the only reference is to the account size.  There is no mention of any resort.

I have a relatively small WorldMark account.  So far this year we have stayed in 5 different WorldMark resorts for a total of 29 nights.  You know as well as I do that there are many ways to add additional credits to a WorldMark account without incurring additional annual maintenance dues. Additional costs, yes, but if next year we book only a few nights those costs drop to a low level associated with the account size.  Our maintenance dues are not associated with any specific resort.

To list WorldMark maintenance dues with respect to a specific WorldMark resort gives the impression that WorldMark is a "Home Resort" system. As you well know it is not, there is no home resort, no preference for booking any resort. It is very misleading.


----------



## LLW (Jul 26, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> I repeat, WorldMark maintenance dues are not tied to any particular resort.  To imply otherwise is very wrong.  When you look at a maintenance dues schedule the only reference is to the account size.  There is no mention of any resort.
> 
> *I have a relatively small WorldMark account.  So far this year we have stayed in 5 different WorldMark resorts for a total of 29 nights.  You know as well as I do that there are many ways to add additional credits to a WorldMark account without incurring additional annual maintenance dues. Additional costs, yes, but if next year we book only a few nights those costs drop to a low level associated with the account size.  Our maintenance dues are not associated with any specific resort.*
> 
> To list WorldMark maintenance dues with respect to a specific WorldMark resort gives the impression that WorldMark is a "Home Resort" system. As you well know it is not, there is no home resort, no preference for booking any resort. It is very misleading.




You are actually illustrating my point, Fred.  

I also have emphasized that there is no home resort in Worldmark, if you read my posts preceding the ones on costs. Those seem to have touched a nerve.  I am at a loss as to why.  

How have you illustrated my point? The OP asked what is the cost of staying at Depoe Bay and other resorts. I answered, for a 2BR at Depoe, in high season, cost of ownership is $585.

You talked about another way of covering that Depoe Bay stay: renting. The market price for renting _from other owners* _is about 6 cents per credit, for credits that have a good long life before they expire (expiring points are cheaper; also, non-informed renters may rent at a lower or higher price). (By the way, mobboss, you may only use rented points if you are a WM owner. Somebody who has not already bought WM can't take advantage of renting WM points.) 

If you are a WM owner all out of credits, but want to make a reservation for a Depoe Bay 2BR for August 2011, you may rent 10K additional credits. What is the rental cost of those 10K credits? $600, about the same as the $585. Owners who rent out are renting to cover their MF. 

By the same token, if you want to rent to go stay at a 2BR at the new Anaheim, you would have to rent 16,500 credits, at the approximate cost of $990. Renting to stay at a 2BR at the older Anaheim? Pay $600 in rent, _if you are already a WM owner_.

I was saying 6, you say, no, half a dozen.  

We may have to agree to disagree.  



* Wyndham is renting their excess credits, through their Monday Madness program, to owners at 6 cents per, with restrictions on the resorts. Their FAX program, which has no restriction on the resort but has other restrictions, is renting at 8 to 15 cents per credit.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 26, 2010)

LLW said:


> You are actually illustrating my point, Fred.
> 
> Those seem to have touched a nerve.  I am at a loss as to why.



I have been involved in WorldMark owner education for many years, through both official and unofficial channels. There are many myths, half truths, and other bad information floating around concerning WorldMark.   Many of the questions I have answered have had to do with misconceptions caused by misrepresentations of WorldMark ownership. 

So yes, referring to anything that gives the implication that WorldMark ownership is connected to a specific resort touches a nerve.  WorldMark has no home resorts, there is no deed associated with WorldMark ownership.  The WorldMark ownership documents explicity state that "_Vacation Credit ownership is not an interest in specific real property and no real property title is conveyed_".

I am sure that it was not your intent, you are very knowledgeable of WorldMark, but telling someone that they need to _"look at both the Resort Gallery and the MF Schedule to determine the MF for any WM resort"_  can easily lead someone to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## mobboss (Jul 29, 2010)

*Replied to wrong thread sorry*

 did not mean to highjack your thread


----------



## easyrider (Jul 29, 2010)

cotraveller said:


> I am sure that it was not your intent, you are very knowledgeable of WorldMark, but telling someone that they need to _"look at both the Resort Gallery and the MF Schedule to determine the MF for any WM resort"_  can easily lead someone to the wrong conclusion.



I use the resort gallery to determind my MF or point cost at the resort I choose to reserve in. Isn't the MF for WM caculated by the points you own ? Aren't those point values listed in the resort gallery ? Thats what I thought anyway.


----------

